# Lockdown level 2



## ShortCutNinja (12/8/20)

According to sources, we will be moving to Level 2 on Sunday. This includes the lifting of cigarette and alcohol ban.

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...and-move-to-level-2-lockdown-sources-20200812

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5 | Optimistic 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> According to sources, we will be moving to Level 2 on Sunday. This includes the lifting of cigarette and alcohol ban.
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...and-move-to-level-2-lockdown-sources-20200812


I'll believe it when I see it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B (12/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> According to sources, we will be moving to Level 2 on Sunday. This includes the lifting of cigarette and alcohol ban.
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...and-move-to-level-2-lockdown-sources-20200812

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## NOOB (12/8/20)

I agree with @baksteen8168 on this one, I'll believe it when I see it. We've all heard a few rumours here and there, some of them were true, others not so much. I don't really trust anything the government says/does anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Hooked (13/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> According to sources, we will be moving to Level 2 on Sunday. This includes the lifting of cigarette and alcohol ban.
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...and-move-to-level-2-lockdown-sources-20200812



Do you mean sources other than the article? The article doesn't say anything about Sunday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/20)

What they say , and what they do is not the same thing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ShortCutNinja (13/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Do you mean sources other than the article? The article doesn't say anything about Sunday.


Yeah sources I'm mentioning is chatter I must say. All the official articles state "this week" but following trends, it will probably be on Sunday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## swisscheese (13/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Acidkill (14/8/20)

I've been disappointed before, not holding my breath

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (14/8/20)

If Squirrel or Kopdoek doesn't make an announcement today before midnight the State of Disaster falls away. And everything can legally go back to normal tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/20)

Adephi said:


> If Squirrel or Kopdoek doesn't make an announcement today before midnight the State of Disaster falls away. And everything can legally go back to normal tomorrow.



I thought it was August 15th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (14/8/20)

SAVaper said:


> I thought it was August 15th



Was following a conversation on the Legal Talk fb page and they all agree its midnight tonight.

But this whole thing has been confusing from day 1 so I won't be surprised if it could be tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/8/20)

Dear President, 
Please lift the international travel ban, I want to visit India. 

Seriously, why is there an international travel ban? its not like there will more virus coming from flights, we have enough infections here already. 
I went to cape town CBD on tuesday, didn't feel like there was any lockdown at all, lot of people without masks and I also saw police officers smoking. 
Again, why do we have a lockdown ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brenden (15/8/20)

https://ewn.co.za/2020/08/15/sa-lockdown-ramaphosa-to-address-the-nation-tonight/amp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/8/20)

Kopdoek has already gazetted that she is extending another month. We are never going to get rid of this tick

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (15/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Kopdoek has already gazetted that she is extending another month. We are never going to get rid of this tick


The disaster act will stay for a while. Although the restrictions can change with this implemented. If the disaster act is not extended, lockdown ends

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/8/20)

It’s official tobacco back again from Monday

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShortCutNinja (15/8/20)

Ban is lifted!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## klipdrifter (15/8/20)

Yippeee!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP (15/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> It’s official tobacco back again from Monday


From midnight on monday night so actually from Tuesday 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH (15/8/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> From midnight on monday night so actually from Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Pffft. Semantics.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (15/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Pffft. Semantics.


Not if you standing outside a vape shop at 9 am on Monday morning waiting for doors to open 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius (15/8/20)

Blck order placed, paid and confirmed! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/8/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> From midnight on monday night so actually from Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Oh crap didn't think of that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (15/8/20)

Look I'm glad we are so far, but there is no way I'm greatfull for the way they are handling these regulations.

I already seen some vape stores around thats not there anymore. Too much damage has been done that could have been avoided.

I heard of some wine farms that is closing down. Some up to fourth generation family farms. Others are resorting to making grape juice.

So this week if you go and stock up at Tops Pharmacy please get a bottle of wine to give these farmers a boost they need. Even a cheapy can go a long way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Acidkill (17/8/20)

Feels like Christmas baby! Ive managed for the last 5 months, where there is a will there is a way...but this is great news. Happy for the vape shops, these guys and their staff have had it really kak

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (17/8/20)

My concern is that people will now think it is all over. No way.

This virus will live with us for a long time and we will need to adjust our thinking to manage it. It is different to TB and Maleria and HIV, yet we have managed to live with acceptable levels of infection.

My hope is that big pharma or even little pharma will come up with a an acceptable vaccine such as the pneumococcal vaccine which even if it is taken yearly, or like some every five years, will offer a form of protection.

I predict that in five years time if some one says they lost some one to Covid it will be accepted the same as some one saying I lost some one to pneumonia.

We need to change our habits. I intend to have some close friends for a braai in the near future. 

Shower, put on clothes straight out of the washing machine, come straight here, no stopping at shops or petrol stations. 
Make sure what you bring has been sanitized and no more hugs and kisses.
No exceptions.

Show me that respect and I will do the same when I visit you.

Ridiculous you say, not necessary.

They said the same about seat belts.

Let's not resist the changes, let's embrace them for I believe it is needed to improve our lives going forward

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Balsak (17/8/20)

http://www.gpwonline.co.za/Gazettes/Gazettes/43620_17-8_CoopGov.pdf

No mention of tobacco or anything

https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...ncluding-the-new-limits-on-social-visits/amp/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/20)

Balsak said:


> http://www.gpwonline.co.za/Gazettes/Gazettes/43620_17-8_CoopGov.pdf
> 
> No mention of tobacco or anything
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...ncluding-the-new-limits-on-social-visits/amp/



Was tobacco products in the previous regulation?

Eish....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/20)

SAVaper said:


> Was tobacco products in the previous regulation?
> 
> Eish....



Scrap that.
I found it.

If the new regulation does not mention a change to the stipulation of the previous regulation, the previous regulation still stand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (17/8/20)

found this on mybb




> Nope... If the gazette mentions were moving to level 2 and the regulations have no mention of tobacco under level 2 then the ban is no longer applicable.. Unless we move back to level 3 of course.
> 
> In terms of tobacco, the sale of tobacco products has been removed from the list of economic exclusions.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/20)

Balsak said:


> found this on mybb






Almost did a Silver to calm my nerves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (17/8/20)

Squirrel won't make that mistake again.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Balsak (17/8/20)

SAVaper said:


> Almost did a Silver to calm my nerves



She just said on tv that tobaco products is allowed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (17/8/20)

Adephi said:


> Squirrel won't make that mistake again.



More truth to this than you can imagine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/8/20)

Balsak said:


> http://www.gpwonline.co.za/Gazettes/Gazettes/43620_17-8_CoopGov.pdf
> 
> No mention of tobacco or anything
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...ncluding-the-new-limits-on-social-visits/amp/



The new rules published by businesstech in above article state, "In terms of tobacco, the sale of tobacco products has been removed from the list of economic exclusions."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

